# Berghia nudibranch



## Freddiw12345 (Sep 10, 2015)

So I wanted to start breeding berghia nudibranchs, I'm doing it in school, we have a whole wet lab set up. We have over 70 tanks so space will not be an issue. We know we need an extra tank to grow aiptasia for food, but what should the tank have in it. What type of filter? An air pump? Bare bottom? I've been trying to do research but there isn't a lot of information. And if you have any tips please feel free to share! Thank you


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I will say that they are not very picky about water quality and that when the water is too clean they will not proliferate as fast as when there is some dissolved organics in the water column. They will eat most anything meaty such as rotfers, copopods, oyster\clam spawn, and shrimps of an appropriate size. 

It seems you can get them to reproduce more readily when you physically irritate them from time to time, possibly a defense mechanism of sorts. I would recommend culling some of the Bergias or relocating them or you will find it hard to keep them in supply of their food source.

Maybe if you get a chance you could show us some pics of your classes setups, I am always interested in marine education projects.


----------

